# Any luck below zero?



## Waterspaniel (Oct 10, 2005)

You guys find you have good luck in single didgit and below zero weather, or do they just hole up and wait it out????? My theory is that they gotta get caloties and they are very prone to come to the dinner bell....


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

The colder the better i have hunted in 44 below before and had real good luck if i could pick the best temp i've seen it would be 15-20 below.


----------



## Jaybic (Sep 8, 2005)

I agree with brad.

Here in se minnesota the high for tomorrow is supposed to be 4 above and we have 8 inches of fresh powder and it should be a fantastic day for calling. Work cant get over soon enough!

Jaybic


----------



## TheDogSlayer (Feb 2, 2006)

Waterspaniel,

I agree 100% with Brad and Jaybic. My best results calling have been when it's below zero and the colder the better. (Caution: don't stick your tongue on your gun barrel when it's this cold) If it stays below zero for a couple days in a row, they really get hungry.


----------



## VarmintHunter117 (May 28, 2005)

I plan on hitting it hard this weekend.. although i have a slight interuption tomorrow... have to have a meeting in the late morning with the boss then after its done a co-worker and I are heading back out. Hope too hook up with Kevin K and a friend of his as well! should have a nice little hunting party!

Best of luck to all heading out!


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Good luck Varminthunter!

I haven't hunted with 4 people before for coyotes. Remember the more people the more mistakes can be made as far as movement, sound, etc.

I am gone this weekend visiting the inlaws (oh JOY :eyeroll: ) but I am going to go out for a whole day next weekend. Then the track season starts on the 27th so that ends my season most likely. Go get em!


----------



## Waterspaniel (Oct 10, 2005)

My bud, who is quite successful claims he likes those warm days, sunny and nice. He thinks the cold is a waste of time. I cant ague with his results, but logic will tell ya food is important, and hard to find on those COLD days!


----------



## VarmintHunter117 (May 28, 2005)

I have done 4 before... although that was back in NM... we had paired up and 2 of us were on 2 way radio.... the radioes are my buddies back in NM... I have yet to pick up my own set! the radio works rather well... were able to communicate quietly and let each other know when we have a yotie coming in...

I hope things go well tomorrow well set up the rules of engagement and safety before our first stand....

Safety is always paramount with me when hunting in groups!

Chris and I once had a yotie run between us on a stand.... we both knew where each was and kept this in mind.... we both had been tracking to get another shot but when we realized this yotie was going between us both rifles ended up pointed skyward! We got a good laugh and that was one that ended up getting away.... The laughter came on as we had both shot and missed and this yotie was zig-zagging back and forth I dont think he had a clear idea on where to run, it was the confusion of the shots coming from each side of him (wish I had the AR that day! ...was shooting a NEF single shot)

Depending on how things go I may just bird dog and let the other 3 be the shooters! Kevin is/was concerned about me doing this... stating it would be much fun for me... the fun I find is spending time with fellow hunters and sharing the experience. If I call one in and they get a chance to drop him... them I'm more than happy!


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Varminthunter

You sound like a level headed and unselfish hunter. I am sure your group will have a fun time out there with you. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## lmcnally12 (Feb 13, 2006)

Today was a great day for yote hunting called two hungry ones up this morning. My past experience is that the colder the weather the more active they are. They have to eat more to keep their body heat up. The only down fall on the day is the wind is pretty strong, its hard to call bigger areas. Good luck everyone, hope everyone stayed warm

:beer:


----------

